# Deer Mount.



## Bluestingray (Oct 2, 2014)

A friend asked for a display deer mount for his lease hunting lodge. I'm considering a light mineral oil rub but he wants it as natural as possible. Unless sunlight hits it, it will remain how it is.

Mesquite 8/4 slabs, cedar posts(vintage) Lag screws. Barb wire ( tetnis shots not incl. )

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 2, 2014)

looks great Gerry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2014)

That's pretty cool Gerry - perfect for a hunting lodge.


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 5, 2014)

Great idea! I want to see it finished in the lodge. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Oct 5, 2014)

Gave it a mineral oil rub and they picked it up today. I asked for a photo of its destination Gary. Ill gladly post it asap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 5, 2014)

That's cooler than cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 29, 2014)

ohhhh wowwwwwwwww that is awesome looking. bet that weighs a ton!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 30, 2014)

Good choice on the mineral oil, doesn't change the color much if any. Can always add more if needed. It'll go with gravity over time--watch what it's set on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2014)

Am I going to see this at the State Taxidermy Competitions next year? I hope so!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

